# Activation... But its already activated! (resolved)



## Octane2097

Have a slight problem with XP
everytime i boot my PC it comes up with:
YOU HAVE XX DAYS TO ACTIVATE WINDOWS DO YOU WISH TO ACTIVATE NOW 
YES/NO?

so natueraly i click yes and it gives me "YOUR WINDOWS IS ALREADY ACTIVATED CLICK EXIT"


its a legit copy, windows xp home SP2 32bit, i can still use windows everything works fine its just rather annoying

anyone know what this might be or how to fix? please help im stumped!


----------



## speedster123

*Re: Activation... But its already activated!*

Did you make any recent hardware changes?
Was the operating system already installed on your computer when you bought it?


----------



## Octane2097

*Re: Activation... But its already activated!*

no recent hardware changes 
and i bought the windows XP cd when i built my last PC
had problems originaly installing it kept saying it was already activated
but i called microsoft they gave me a new CD key so its a fresh copy installed on this machine

tryed system restore, that dosnt work


----------



## linesman

*Re: Activation... But its already activated!*

found this bit of info somewhere 

no guarantee it will work ,check the registrry entries on your machine 

as usual be careful in the registry 

Windows stores the activation information in two files in the c:\windows\system32 folder: Wpa.dbl and Wpa.bak. If those files are locked, or permissions are incorrect, Windows may not be able to save its activation information.

You might also want to check the following registry keys:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFTNT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon
(change Activation Required value to zero)

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\WindowsNT\CurrentVersion
(change RegDone value to 1)


----------



## Octane2097

*Re: Activation... But its already activated!*

checking registry now, cant find ether of those keys!
is it possible its not working because the keys are missing?
that being the case, you think i should try adding them?


Actualy scrub that tryed it still dosnt work


----------



## Octane2097

*Re: Activation... But its already activated!*

so no-one knows eh 
im stumped


----------



## IndigoRose

*Re: Activation... But its already activated!*








Octane2097,

I came back to this cuz it made more sense to skip my original (this) post & go right to the Lions Den. See next Post. Sorry about this Mate.








Heather


----------



## IndigoRose

*Re: Activation... But its already activated!*










Found this link in my search, takes you right to Microsoft Article: 31295. Hope it helps!

You are prompted to activate Windows XP or Windows Server 2003 every time that you start the computer








Heather


----------



## Octane2097

*Re: Activation... But its already activated!*

lifesaver (well PC saver)
it gives long paintfull instructions on how to fix, or download a script that does it for you, the script didnt work  but the long painfull instructions do
thanx alot  

funny tho, cus i had previously searched microsofts support sites and found nothing
anyway thanx again


----------



## IndigoRose

I'm glad I could have helped. I should have warned you that it was quite 'wordy' sorry 'bout that. 

Hope all stays silent for you.








Heather


----------

